# Cats and Dogs



## lady (May 10, 2012)

I try to make sure I get photos uploaded every week, and often take photos every day (if not every other day). My subjects usually end up being my pets, because they're there. Other times I go for plants and landscapes. I do candid shots so it's usually impossible to "set things up". I just get the camera out and hope for the best.































What do you think?


----------



## degies (May 21, 2012)

D'Argo


----------



## Kane (May 24, 2012)

I do the same thing with my cat, just candid shots.


----------



## degies (May 27, 2012)

D'Argo


----------

